# FTP on Apache server



## Nishad (May 12, 2005)

I set up a server on my pc using Apache. I wanted to install a script on that server but it required FTP. So I tried to use FTP on it. I put in my IP address. I don't have a pw or account. I'm not even sure I'm supposed to input my IP in the server bar thing. Can anyone help?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

What operating system are you using? If the computer is at your house, you probably don't need to FTP up to it...

You would need to FTP up to it if someone else was hosting the site for you, or if you wanted to remotely install the script.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

if you setup apache on linux, there should be a built in ftp server, you just have to enable it... if you are using windows, you will have to get 3rd party software...


----------



## pcmxkeith (May 28, 2005)

He said he has apache


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

well thanks... but apache isn't an O/S, it's a deamon. and there are different build for windows and linux...


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

nishad did not specify that this is a linux powered computer, so lonewolf raises a valid point.

if you are running apache out of a linux environment, then the ftp tools are built into it, you just might need to update packages, and/or enable the ftp.

if you have apache running out of a version of windows, then i don't think it comes with ftp tools built into it, at which point, you might need some third party ftp tool, or add more parts to it.

*so i ask, nishad, is this a linux powered computer? 
if so, what distrobution, and version?

or is it a windows powered computer?*


----------



## Nishad (May 12, 2005)

It's setup on my windows PC.


----------



## IamFletch (May 31, 2005)

i sujest you use GuildFTP... i use it and its very helpful. You can download it here, http://www.thesecond.net/files/GuildFTPd.exe


----------

